

More Colorado kids reported to have eaten pot after medical use legalized - hawkharris
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/28/us-pot-medical-use-idUSBRE94R0XH20130528

======
jacquesm
Original title:

"More Colorado kids ate pot after medical use legalized"

------
gcr
This headline is misleading. The article writes that "After the [Colorado
marijuana legalization] law changed, 14 out of 588 were found to have eaten or
otherwise ingested the drug." This implies correlation, but not causation; it
definitely doesn't justify that "because" in the title.

------
aidenn0
Allowing THC in baked goods just seems like a Bad Idea for this exact reason.

~~~
IceyEC
By that same argument we should outlaw alcohol ->
<http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/613617-Plugging-Alcohol>

~~~
waps
Alcohol vaporizes very quickly in these cases. Meaning it is VERY hard to bake
a cake a significant amount of alcohol in it.

But having alcohol in there at all does change the taste. So it's a great tool
for bakers to make more varied goods.

